# Conditioning calf for a show.



## GLENMAR (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's a few photos of my girl, less than a month between photos. I can already see a difference in coat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 4, 2016)

So Beautiful! 
I hope you can get lots of pics at the show!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm not a fan of hairy goats, but I LOVE hairy cows!

I think it's so cool that you are going to show her!


----------



## TAH (Sep 4, 2016)

Adorable!!

I love hairy goats


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 4, 2016)

Some hairy goats look awesome (like the buck pic that @OneFineAcre posted trying to get a smooch), others... not so much. I've never really experienced hairy cows, but this one is gorgeous! Best of luck at the show!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey, hairy/manly buck faces are different!
Long hair on does freak me out. Love the slick feeling and look of a freshly clipped doe.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 4, 2016)

OK, so just curious... I know you're in FL, but even you sometimes get cold snaps and depending where (how far south) it can get pretty danged cold in FL. I've seen snow and ice both. Anyway... do you let the goats grow out some hair for winter then shave in spring or keep shaved year round?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 4, 2016)

OK I don't get the shaved goat thing. Other than in the  dead of summer why do you do it? I am way too unmotivated for that. Also it's way too cold a large portion of the time. I like fluffy goats.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 4, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> OK, so just curious... I know you're in FL, but even you sometimes get cold snaps and depending where (how far south) it can get pretty danged cold in FL. I've seen snow and ice both. Anyway... do you let the goats grow out some hair for winter then shave in spring or keep shaved year round?


Yes, I just have it like that for now. I haven't seen snow, but it gets very cold. What's the point of being 20 degrees if it doesn't snow?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh and sorry,  I meant to comment on  the actual point of this thread,  which is that calf is so stinking cute! And I don't even like cows.  I just want to hug it.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks. She's a great calf.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 5, 2016)

GLENMAR said:


> Here's a few photos of my girl, less than a month between photos. I can already see a difference in coat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21416
> ...


Is she a scottish highland?


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 5, 2016)

yes Registered Highland


----------



## lcertuche (Sep 6, 2016)

I love calves. I've had two steers in the past. They would always try to lick my face like a dog. Yuck! Yours is so gorgeous. She looks so much better than my unkempt rowdy boys, lol. Good work.


----------



## cjc (Sep 6, 2016)

Looking good! How do you prepare your cows for shows? We have considered it, just because a friend has interest in it and was told that the calves are only fed grain. Is that what you do?


----------



## Kusanar (Sep 6, 2016)

cjc said:


> Looking good! How do you prepare your cows for shows? We have considered it, just because a friend has interest in it and was told that the calves are only fed grain. Is that what you do?


I'm curious about this as well. I have horses, and we don't really condition for shows, either they are healthy and shiny or they aren't since we primarily show in the summer when they are in short summer coat.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 6, 2016)

I have to say that I find it insane what calf fitters do. You guys are insane with your dedication and perfection.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 6, 2016)

For Scottish Highland, all I have been doing is washing and brushing her once or twice a week. I also spray in coat conditioner and dry her.
The other beef breeds do a lot more. Ours are not clipped. I still still have a lot to learn. I am feeding her a little grain in the evening. I'm sort of self taught. There is not a lot out there on grooming highlands.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2016)

That's a LOT of animal to be washing and brushing and moisturizing and conditioning, and blow drying and... wow... I'm supposing that she's a real trooper to put up with all that... and multiple times a week at that!    But then if you didn't stay on top of it I guess it would be near impossible. She doesn't fight you while you're doing all that?  She must be very laid back! I've never been to a calf show or cattle show, just goats and sheep. I hope you'll have some pictures to share when it's all said and done. I hope you and your calf garner some recognition too after all the work you're putting in!

Edit: OK, this just came to me and I'm really being serious when I ask because I've heard rumors... So before the show are you going to "paint her nails and put on lipstick"? I mean I've heard some show people actually paint their animals hooves and touch up their faces as well as fresh "clips and trims" just before the walk...


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 6, 2016)

Actually yes. I do have some hoof polish.  She was a bottle baby, so she is very tame. If you look closely at the second photo, you may notice that her eye is closed. She goes to sleep after every grooming session. She LOVES it.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 8, 2016)

cjc said:


> was told that the calves are only fed grain. Is that what you do?



Not usually... they still have to have some form of roughage to go with the hi protein grain. Added rice bran, coarse hay, cotton seed hulls--something that will add volume to the protein derived muscle. Especially important in show heifers if they are to be retained as part of your future breeding herd or shown & sold as a breeder at auction. Key to any feeding and growth program is a "balanced" ration but in show animals, the timing is a little different. Been a lot of years since I had anything to do with showing a calf, but we added more fiber in the last 90 days before show season.


----------

